# Silverado steering clunk



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

'06 Silverado 2500HD/Duramax

Truck has done this since I got it at 178k miles. After research and personal experience, I know it is an EXTREMELY common problem on the classic body Chevy's. Dad has an '03 Avalanche that has done it since around 40k (115k now) and all the trucks at work that are classic body styles do the same thing. Mine is pretty bad at 196k.

I've read about half people saying it's the whole intermediate steering shaft, the other half have said it's the intermediate steering shaft bearing. Want to know from the 2coolers that have fixed this problem what it ended up being. Clunking noise under the dash when you hit a bump or anything on the road. I know someone on here has had to fix it because again, this is a very very common problem on these trucks from my understanding

Thanks


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

You can grease it and it should stop for awhile. Some enterprising people install grease zerks and hit it once in awhile.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

1. Remove the shaft and pack them with grease when they start clunking. 

2. Drill and tap a grease zerk into the shaft so it doesnâ€™t need to be removed to grease.

3. Buy the â€œimprovedâ€ shaft.



Oops, what he said ^^^


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah I read about that, thanks guys! But, I'm wanting to just replace what I need to for a permanent fix.. so from y'all are saying, it's the whole shaft?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I think itâ€™s just the intermediate shaft.


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

JFolm said:


> I think itâ€™s just the intermediate shaft.


Yep that's what it is....


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Utube it ...its really common


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

My 06' did this (and still does) after replacing the intermediate shaft! If someone actually fixes the problem- please post up the cure!


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

2004 Z71Suburban, I replaced the shaft with the improved one and it fixed the issue. It was a number of years ago, but if I recall it was pretty simple swap.

New shaft installed about 60k now have 200k on the Suburban.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

30"r said:


> My 06' did this (and still does) after replacing the intermediate shaft! If someone actually fixes the problem- please post up the cure!


I literally bought the part last weekend, going to do the job tomorrow morning.

It's the steering shaft bearing. Look under your driver side dash. You'll see a while circled looking thing on the steering shaft. Grab it and wiggle it, you'll hear your clunk. I wiggled the steering itself on mine to find any noise, none at all. Moved that bearing around, found the clunk!

I'll let you know tomorrow if it 100% solves the issue.

In advanced, here's the part. I got it at O Reilys and they price matched with Rock Auto https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...1433305,steering,steering+shaft+bearing,16755


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

If y'all could help me real quick it'd move this on faster.. I can't for the life of me get that steering shaft under the dash to move out of its slot. I took the one 13mm bolt from under the dash out, and the 15mm bolt under the hood out. I pryed on it a bit and got it out maybe an inch. Now it won't budge. Got a hammer on it with a flat head and won't move. It's getting reallllyyyyy irritated. Whats the trick to this 2cool?


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Not sure if any of y'all are actually keeping up with this, but I finally got the steering shaft to come a loose. Lots of blood sweat tears and prying with a flat head. Took the old bearing off, and can already see that it is the problem. It's wore out. Now it's just a matter of getting the new one on, which is apparently supposed to be the hardest part. Once I get it on and bolted back up I'll know 100% if it fixes it


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

She's rolling smooth now!! All it was is that bearing. 

Here's the deal about the job in general..... It's supposed to an easy 30 min job, which it could be. However, I didn't know it, but the upper shaft moves in and out (safety feature.) Mine was rusted up and corroded, which is why it took me about 2-3 hours to get the **** shaft out! Ended up replacing the upper shaft, but only because it was froze up. It was not causing the rattling noise.

If that had not happened, I'd say the hardest part of the job was getting the new bearing put on. You have to grease it, and you have to be at the right PERFECT angle for it slide on there. Once I finally got it started on there with a **** ton of force, I put a 15/16 wrench on the shaft behind it and kind of just used the wrench for leverage to pull it up on the shaft. 

Easy job, $20 part. I'm happy!


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

My 1999 Silverado started doing that at around 100k miles. After about six months it just stopped making the clunk sound. I'm at about 380k miles now and have not heard it since.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Glad you got it fixed. Iâ€™ve been listening to mine for about 6 months now but Iâ€™ve been to lazy/busy to take care of it.


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

*clunk*



dk2429 said:


> She's rolling smooth now!! All it was is that bearing.
> 
> Here's the deal about the job in general..... It's supposed to an easy 30 min job, which it could be. However, I didn't know it, but the upper shaft moves in and out (safety feature.) Mine was rusted up and corroded, which is why it took me about 2-3 hours to get the **** shaft out! Ended up replacing the upper shaft, but only because it was froze up. It was not causing the rattling noise.
> 
> ...


That's great information- thank you. I believe I will have my local "shade tree" mechanic try this.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

JFolm said:


> Glad you got it fixed. Iâ€™ve been listening to mine for about 6 months now but Iâ€™ve been to lazy/busy to take care of it.


Hell, I'd do it for ya! I could always use some easy cash :biggrin:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I appreciate it but Iâ€™m about 100 miles from you. You got me wanting to tinker with the truck again though. I think Iâ€™m going to check it out this set of days off. Need to do the brakes soon also.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

JFolm said:


> I appreciate it but Iâ€™m about 100 miles from you. You got me wanting to tinker with the truck again though. I think Iâ€™m going to check it out this set of days off. Need to do the brakes soon also.


Yeah again, it's a simple job as long as your upper steering shaft isn't rusted and froze up. If it is you'll know it, because you're going to have a hell of a time trying to get it to move. But before you do anything I'd climb underneath the dash and wiggle that white circle looking deal around to make sure that is what is causing your rattle. Plenty of YouTube vids on this job.

I'm with you on brakes too. I need to either get new rotors or have them machined as well. She's got 198k miles so simple things are starting to need replacing. That Duramax and Allison may last forever, but the body around it still has almost 200k miles......

I don't ever plan to get rid of this truck so I do everything I can to make sure its right! You take care of the truck, the truck will take care of you


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

I just had mine replaced last weekend and it fixed the problem completely. Cost me $29 for the part and $100 for the labor (local shade tree mechanic). Money well spent

Thanks again for the info


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Drill and tap the upper shaft, put a grease zerk in, it's gonna happen again.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

*History repeated*

Has there been some engineering change between the old parts and the new to permanently fix the problem?



fireguy said:


> Drill and tap the upper shaft, put a grease zerk in, it's gonna happen again.


What's the definition of insanity....performing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results, or is that chaos theory. I forget.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> Has there been some engineering change between the old parts and the new to permanently fix the problem?
> 
> What's the definition of insanity....performing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results, or is that chaos theory. I forget.


I don't know, but since you brought the thread back..

It came back literally the next day. Replaced the steering shaft and the bushing. Clunked the next day.. I haven't messed with it since. I just live with it. I'm tempted to put a hose clamp on it. I don't like ****** rigging, but that seems to be last resort. Just a design flaw from GM. Kind of like that bump you get when you leave a stop because of the driveshaft yoke. I just live with it.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I ended up replacing mine and it fixed the problem.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> Has there been some engineering change between the old parts and the new to permanently fix the problem?
> 
> What's the definition of insanity....performing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results, or is that chaos theory. I forget.


There is an updated shaft that is $130 I believe. I think some guys install a grease zerk because its a whole lot cheaper of an option.


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

I put the new updated shaft in and it's better but still clunks.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

horndale said:


> I put the new updated shaft in and it's better but still clunks.


I did that and new bushing. Still does. I just deal with it now.


----------

